# My dog is garbage can aggressive!



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That's right - very reactive to the garbage can, as only a senior dog can be. In her defense, she has cataracts. It was dark and foggy and the garbage can across the street could have been an oddly shaped person or dog. Obviously, it looked quite suspicious, or perhaps it smelled like someone she didn't like - some stinky person.

Prong, muzzle, shock collar? I hate to see this type of aggression, but since no garbage can has actually been injured, I am inclined to let it slide. Besides, it is good to know I can walk safely down the street at night knowing that no garbage can will ever be a threat to me.

Why do they have to get old? Why? Why? Why?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:

The way you told the story is hilarious, her getting old is not though. 

Malice likes to challenge fire hydrants and garbage cans, she brings out her big girl, mean bark and runs at them. :laugh:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm shocked that you are so casually dismissing the well being of garbage cans. Perhaps you see them as a lower form of can, but we do not all judge solely on appearance or smell. Must you wait until you dog mauls some innocent receptacle that was hoping only for a donation of a plastic bag or half eaten sandwich? Will it take an assault on a hapless wastepaper basket to force you to take control of your dog? At that point the damage is done and the reputation of German Shepherds everywhere will have been damaged due to your irresponsibility. Simply because you don't consider garbage cans to be 'Special' or "important" doesn't mean you should allow your GSD to behave in an aggressive manner. 


Jelpy


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Too funny!! It does suck when they get old.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I hear what you are saying Jelpy and I admit....I'm somewhat of a "canist". That's right. I find garbage cans to be the inferior can. Now Friday, is recycling day. The blue recycling cans are pretty and don't smell bad. I'm partial. Should I see such aggression toward a pretty blue can, I may have to call in a behaviorist. I will consider.

Meanwhile, I am in deep crap with old dog. I cut her nails. Oh yes I did. She NEVER thinks her bear claws need to be cut. Why is it they can be sound asleep and as soon as you walk in the room with the clippers......wide awake. And then, I did the unthinkable. I CUT ONE TOO SHORT! She never gets snarky with me. No grumbles or growls. BUT - If looks could kill. Ouch! She gave me the evil eye. REALLY evil. 

I think I'm forgiven now. She sleeping again. SHHHH!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett has come completely unglued at a friend of ours who was wheeling his bin to the street. We were walking up to him and she just went berserk! Of course we knew it was because Mr. Pat was being chased by the bin, and I needed to be protected at all costs. As soon as he put the bin at the curb and walked away from it, Scarlett was fine. She got what she wanted!

Mr. Pat's comment was "Geez, that is a scary dog when she's coming at you like that!" Yep...no wheelie bin is a threat to me! I know you guys are jealous of my protective GSD.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I completely agree....it is so hard to watch them age. 

On a similiar note Kaos was walking through the dining room yesterday and got off balance a bit and bumped the dining room table...he turned his head toward the table, let out a growl and one quick bark....as if he was warning the table to stay out of his way!! Hope it works because that tabletop is slate so I'm afraid he'll nip it and break his teeth

I have a puppy who is also very "protective" Last night he was snuggling on the couch with me (because I sneak him up there when DH is at work:blush anyway he jumped off the couch, growled ran towards the fireplace glass doors and ran smack head first right into his reflection!! Thank goodness they are here, who knows what troubles would get ahold of me if not!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

mysweetkaos said:


> I completely agree...*.it is so hard to watch them age. *
> 
> On a similiar note Kaos was walking through the dining room yesterday and got off balance a bit and bumped the dining room table...he turned his head toward the table, let out a growl and one quick bark....as if he was warning the table to stay out of his way!! Hope it works because that tabletop is slate so I'm afraid he'll nip it and break his teeth
> 
> I have a puppy who is also very "protective" Last night he was snuggling on the couch with me (because I sneak him up there when DH is at work:blush anyway he jumped off the couch, growled ran towards the fireplace glass doors and ran smack head first right into his reflection!! Thank goodness they are here, who knows what troubles would get ahold of me if not!!!


I KNOW! You kind of have to laugh, or you really would cry. We make up dialogue as old dog wanders the house. She walks into the bathroom and stands there. It takes her two hours to eat. We keep reminding her and pointing to her bowl - 'cause she can't hear. She is forever getting into tight corners and hitting her head. She can no longer go in reverse. Good days and bad. Today was pretty good. Funny how getting snarky with the other senior dog on the block really gets her blood flowing. Well - that and the garbage cans. LOL!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I KNOW! You kind of have to laugh, or you really would cry. We make up dialogue as old dog wanders the house. She walks into the bathroom and stands there. It takes her two hours to eat. We keep reminding her and pointing to her bowl - 'cause she can't hear. She is forever getting into tight corners and hitting her head. She can no longer go in reverse. Good days and bad. Today was pretty good. Funny how getting snarky with the other senior dog on the block really gets her blood flowing. Well - that and the garbage cans. LOL!


Kaos will whine to go out, spin circles until I follow him....I'll open the back door and he'll just stand and stare at me like I'm the crazy one!! Prior to staying home with kids I worked as a nurse on a locked alzheimers unit....very similiar experiences As for eating, we NEVER have to remind the big guy to do that!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Obviously, you don't recall the 'Garbage Pail Kids' cult. I've no doubt she saved the neighborhood from a nasty coo by the Garbage Pail Kids.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lilie said:


> *Obviously, you don't recall the 'Garbage Pail Kids' cult.* I've no doubt she saved the neighborhood from a nasty coo by the Garbage Pail Kids.


Oh my! I had to google that. I feel sooo much safer now. GOOD girl Annie!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy gets up stares at the wall and barks and then Lucky in fear that he has missed a possible threat goes into full alert.However one night my dad pulled in and actually got in the garage and was about to open the door before either of them woke up.I knew that night that things were changing. I try to appreciate that we have lots more quiet time w/ hanging out with each other and lots of neck scratches and belly rubs and face and ear massages.BTW Stephen&Zach's Mom,garbage cans if not reminded of rules can take over the neighborhood.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy gets up stares at the wall and barks and then Lucky in fear that he has missed a possible threat goes into full alert.However one night my dad pulled in and actually got in the garage and was about to open the door before either of them woke up.I knew that night that things were changing. I try to appreciate that we have lots more quiet time w/ hanging out with each other and lots of neck scratches and belly rubs and face and ear massages.BTW Stephen&Zach's Mom,*garbage cans if not reminded of rules can take over the neighborhood.*


So true! Especially on a windy day. The havoc they cause. It'ls ugly out there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey those garbage cans are dangerous!! They'll get you when you least expect it!!!

Just imagine it! You're walking down the street and you hear something behind you.... you turn. Nothing. Just a couple of garbage cans. You continue your walk.... strange noises behind you again. You turn and before you realize whats happening, the garbage cans are chasing you down demanding all your garbage or they'll beat up your car!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I hear what you are saying Jelpy and I admit....I'm somewhat of a "canist". That's right. I find garbage cans to be the inferior can. Now Friday, is recycling day. The blue recycling cans are pretty and don't smell bad. I'm partial. Should I see such aggression toward a pretty blue can, I may have to call in a behaviorist. I will consider.
> 
> It would appear we are all canists. Its a problem facing garbage can everywhere.


----------

